# puffy eye bags - when cucumbers aren't enough :(



## luvsic (May 14, 2010)

Hey all,

So I just realized that I have a double whammy bad combo - dark circles AND puffy eye bags. I honestly think they're hereditary. Here's the problem - I ALREADY have small eyes, and I don't need them to look smaller than they already are. I swear, I can make my eyes look 100% different with eye makeup, but when it comes to covering up bags and dark circles I feel like I'm running around in the dark! 

Does anyone have any good concealer recommendations to cover up these bags? I am willing to splurge.

Also, does anyone have natural remedies? I have tried drinking a lot of water and the cucumber trick but it doesn't really work. *sigh*


----------



## keeks87 (May 14, 2010)

My mum uses witch hazel soaked in a cotton pad and lays the cotton bud on her closed eyelid. I think the cooling helps bring down puffiness alot like cucucmber.

I have the same issue but I've just had to deal with it. I use a stronger concealer like Lauren Merciers for the dark circles but it still doesnt lighten them as much as i'd like.


----------



## lechat (May 14, 2010)

For puffiness... try something cooling with other additives. Alba's green tea eye cream is a great product. Have you tried using black tea bags?

For darkness, I would use a coloured primer or concealer to counteract the undertones of the blood vessels.


----------



## coachkitten (May 14, 2010)

I have suddenly had an increase in darkness of my undereye circles.  Does anyone know of a good eye cream that can help diminish the color/look of them?  TIA!


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the recs everyone...I tried benefit's depuffing cream but it doesn't work too well. I think I just need to drink more water and get more sleep, hopefully that will help. In the meantime I am trying out benefit's erase paste for my dark circles...it works decently but it's not great. Still on the hunt for something to conceal my dark circles!


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

I had super puffy eyes too ...believe it or not too much water actually makes your eyes puffy! I couldnt believe it bc I thought I was being healthy drinking alot of water but I read about how too much water does puff ur eyes so I stopped drinking as much and now its like a miracle my eyes arent puffy anymore! 
I also love this eye gel by mario badescu ..its about $17 but its very cooling and makes my eyes feel good..
http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/sh...Free_Li  sting


----------



## katred (Jun 3, 2010)

Honestly, the best natural thing you can put on your eyes to lessen puffiness is caffeine. Damp teabags (obviously not herbal teas, since the caffeince is what you're after) are a good way to deal with this. In terms of diet, try to cut down on foods that are high in sodium, since sodium makes you retain water. 

As far as the dark circles, if they're genetic (mine are), you'll have to learn to mask 'em and live with 'em...


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 3, 2010)

Freeze two spoons in the freezer for a few minutes and then apply to the puffy bags, that usually helps de-puff them. Or take a wet chamomile tea bag (don't get caffeine free) and apply them to your eyes. 

For dark circles, Michelle Pham from youtube swears by StriVectin-SD eye cream.


----------

